# Has Anyone Tried "Beyond Meat " Yet?



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2019)

It is not yet available where I live but will be soon. It's stock price roard lately. I have yet to hear anything bad about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

Is that the stuff the "Impossible Burger" is made of?

We were at the Cheesecake Factory recently and they had the Impossible Burger on the menu, but we ignored it. Now, I'm curious!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2019)

https://www.beyondmeat.com/
.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd love to try it. Many plant based meat substitutes have gluten. This would be great for me.  Probably just as pricey as meat though.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2019)

*I have seen it at the grocery store, but have not tried it yet.  Will be interested in hearing what people think.  I am a meat eater who does not mind eating less of it.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

I haven't tried it but would like to.  I think a person has to acquire a taste for plant based "meat".  I have and like many other brands like Morningstar Farm and Boca; love their fake chicken patties and fake burgers.  Well they are fake meat but not fake in protein.  Many of them have plenty of protein.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 20, 2019)

1st  I've  heard  of it.  Meanwhile  I'll  stick  to  REAL  meat.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

[h=2]Ingredients[/h] Water, Pea Protein  Isolate*, Expeller-Pressed Canola Oil, Refined Coconut Oil, Rice  Protein, Natural Flavors, Cocoa Butter, Mung Bean Protein,  Methylcellulose, Potato Starch, Apple Extract, Salt, Potassium Chloride,  Vinegar, Lemon Juice Concentrate, Sunflower Lecithin, Pomegranate Fruit  Powder, Beet Juice Extract (for color)


 *Peas are legumes. People with severe allergies to legumes like  peanuts should be cautious when introducing pea protein into their diet  because of the possibility of a pea allergy. Our products do not contain  peanuts or tree nuts.”


It better not be as pricey as beef!



Serving Size: 1 Patty, US Retail 4 oz (113g)
Servings Per Container: 2
*Amount per serving*
Calories from fat 160*Calories* 250
% Daily Value
*28%**Total Fat* 18g
*30%*Saturated Fat 6g
Trans Fat 0g
*0%**Cholesterol* 0mg
*16%**Sodium* 390mg
*6%**Potassium* 300mg
*1%**Total Carbohydrate* 3g
*8%* Dietary Fiber 2g
Sugars 0g
*40%**Protein* 20g
0%Vitamin A
0%Vitamin C
8%Calcium
25%Iron

Depending on price, I'll give it a try.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2019)

A 3 to 4 ounce hamburger patty contains between 220 and 307 calories, 23 and 31 grams of protein, 15 and 20 grams of fat and no carbohydrates at all. The nutrition facts of your patty can change if ingredients are added to the ground meat, such as fillers, high-fructose corn syrup, vegetables or seasonings.

Compare this data to RR's data on the Beyond Meat patty and now I wonder what the health vantage is over 85% lean beef!!
​


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> *Ingredients*
> 
> Water, Pea Protein  Isolate*, Expeller-Pressed Canola Oil, Refined Coconut Oil, Rice  Protein, Natural Flavors, Cocoa Butter, Mung Bean Protein,  Methylcellulose, Potato Starch, Apple Extract, Salt, Potassium Chloride,  Vinegar, Lemon Juice Concentrate, Sunflower Lecithin, Pomegranate Fruit  Powder, Beet Juice Extract (for color)
> 
> ...



I'm a little shocked at those numbers. I thought it would be healthier than that.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 20, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I'm a little shocked at those numbers. I thought it would be healthier than that.



Me, too.  way over half the calories are from fat, a lot of it saturated fat.  Doesn't look to me like it is a whole lot of improvement over red meat.  Hefty amount of sodium, as well.  I'll pass.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Where I live irs more expensive than beef.


----------



## Liberty (Jun 21, 2019)

We saw a lot of these type products come and go when we were in the business...this one has a really "healthy" IPO record - best IPO this year.
We were in the food formulation business for years and these kind of "meatless" meat type products usually revolve around a couple things :  Goldman Sachs (investors) and a trendy "green-clean" vegan protein base they can dump in lots of different products for the hopefully mass up and coming meatless market.  Its about what animal product its "not" made of.

This one is about yellow pea protein. Just received a sample of a drink from Amazon with it in it.  You'll see a lot more things but the current issue is the lack of suppliers of yellow peas...lol.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/b...w-about-the-plant-based-meat-maker-2018-11-23


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 21, 2019)

Many years ago I made meat. I found a recipe somewhere that explained how to turn a 5 pound bag of flour into a meat like product. I don't remember exactly what you mixed  into the flour but I do remember the whole process was very time consuming. 

The last step was to put the dough in a large clean bucket of water and start kneading. Changing the water several times and repeating the process. The end result was a big rubbery glob of pure gluten. I think out of 5 pounds of flour I got less than a pound. 

It did cut like meat and had the consistency of meat. I remember frying slices and putting a sauce and cheese on top and you really couldn't tell the difference. 

Way to much trouble and today eating it would probably put me in the hospital but back then it was a just something I had to try.


----------



## jalou65 (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm a vegetarian.  I frequently eat Beyond and Impossible burgers. They're excellent.  Beyond also makes brats and they're very good too.  There are some great meat substitutes on the market today.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2019)

Beyond Meat and Impossible burgers are delicious.  As Jalou said above, Beyond's brats are also excellent. 

So far these products are pricey and certainly not health foods, but they're a nice occasional burger-type option for people who don't eat meat.  I personally eat one of these every six weeks or so, if that. 

A McDonald's 1/4 pound beef patty has similar numbers to the Beyond nutritional facts that Rose posted above.
McD comes in at 225 calories, 17 G fat (69% of calories) including 7 G saturated fat. 

As is often true, the dose makes the poison: people who eat beef burgers and pork brats tend to do so far more frequently than vegetarians/vegans will indulge in the Beyond/Impossible type substitutes.


----------



## Trade (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## norman (Jul 2, 2019)

Could this be the beginning of Soylent Green?  Reseachers predict  that by 2050 or  sooner our food system will not be able to feed the 9 billion population on earth, *some studies suggest it could happen in ten years.*  (according to information published)   Soylent Green was said to be a product from soybeans, but was secretly processes from humans bodies. ( This was a science fiction movie.)  TODAY Steak that was $7 a pound in recent years is now around  15 -$17 a pound, Hope that Beyond Meat is cheap.  *Soylent Green is still on  YouTube.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 2, 2019)

I don't eat a lot of red meat, so, no, I'll stick to the real thing when I'm in the mood for a burger.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 2, 2019)

Norman: Raising, slaughtering and butchering of animals, plus the cold transport and selling of meat is only going to get more expensive.  

The ugly facts of the meat industry are far scarier than fiction.


----------



## norman (Jul 2, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Norman: Raising, slaughtering and butchering of animals, plus the cold transport and selling of meat is only going to get more expensive.
> 
> The ugly facts of the meat industry are far scarier than fiction.


I agree, makes $6 pound of hamburger sounds cheap, I was raised on a farm and .we killed our own cows and pigs smoked our own hams.  Poor ole porky and Betsy paid the price,


----------

